# REW Beginner, MiniDSP UMIK-1



## jcisbig (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey All,

I'm just beginning to look into using REW and I'm looking for the best way to get started on a beginner level. I came across the MiniDSP UMIK-1 and noticed that it "integrates seamlessly with REW". I'm curious as to what I will need besides the mic to use REW.

I'm intending to use REW primarily to graph the frequency response of my sub and mains in my room. From there, I plan to use the EQ in my processor (receiver) to take out the dips and peaks for each of those as best I can.

I'm passing audio to my processor (receiver) via HDMI, if that matters.

Basically, if I have a computer with REW 5.1 and the UMIK-1, what else do I need (if anything) to begin taking measurements of my speakers?

Thanks!


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

What laptop and operating system are you using?

*You will be using the laptops sound card so:* 
1. Basically a cable (RCA or HDMI) from your laptop to the receiver. 
2. With the RCA you use the headphones or similar output to your receiver. With the HDMI i haven't used this connection. 

I highly recommend getting the UMIK from Cross - Spectrum.

*When you receive your mic and connected REW when opened will ask:*
1. Do you want to use the UMIK as a mic
2. Then ask to load the UMIK calibration file.

You do not do the soundcard calibration, just above.

You are good to go.


----------



## jcisbig (Feb 10, 2011)

I have both a laptop and a desktop, both running Windows 7 64bit.

What is the benefit from ordering from Cross Spectrum? As far as I can tell, it just includes the calibration file on a thumb drive, which I can download for free from the MiniDSP site? It also has some other info/charts, but I don't feel like I need those?

Would a stereo 3.5mm to Red/White RCA cable do the trick?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I am new with this like you. I just ordered the UMIK from Cross-spectrum because the calibration is best, highly recommended by the A/V community. After thousands of dollars of gear, a few more bucks is worth it to me to make it all sound best. It's a little more money but it's supposed to be worth it, and mention HTS and you get a discount too.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

dougc said:


> highly recommended by the A/V community. After thousands of dollars of gear, a few more bucks is worth it to me to make it all sound best. It's a little more money but it's supposed to be worth it, and mention HTS and you get a discount too.


Absolutely, you know your measurements are accurate, specially if there is going to be EQing.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> I have both a laptop and a desktop, both running Windows 7 64bit.


I would use the laptop. If you use the desktop running on power that will generate noise.



> What is the benefit from ordering from Cross Spectrum? As far as I can tell, it just includes the calibration file on a thumb drive, which I can download for free from the MiniDSP site? It also has some other info/charts, but I don't feel like I need those?


Has been answered above, depends on your need for accuarcy and extension. 



> Would a stereo 3.5mm to Red/White RCA cable do the trick?


Yep but it pays to have a splitter, REW sends mono test signals. I have one at the receiver end. E.g if you want to measure the left speaker just disconnect the right speaker wire.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am new to REW as well..... The UMIK seems like the easiest option to get into using REW.... Is this easier than getting a Behringer EMC8000 etc? I have a pc with sound cards etc...


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Being new as well to this, wouldn't running an HDMI out from the laptop to an HDMI input on the pre/pro be easier?


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> Is this easier than getting a Behringer EMC8000 etc?


Yes easier/quicker to setup and more portable.



> I have a pc with sound cards etc...


It depends if it creates noise through the mains power.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

LCSeminole said:


> Being new as well to this, wouldn't running an HDMI out from the laptop to an HDMI input on the pre/pro be easier?


Yes, depends on cable that is available around the house.

I don't use HDMI cause i have no components that are compatible.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Just got my UMIK-1, trying to load cal files from a thumb drive into REW but it wont open, can someone direct me on how to do this? Thanks..


----------



## Began (Oct 3, 2011)

Phillips said:


> What laptop and operating system are you using?
> 
> *You will be using the laptops sound card so:*
> 1. Basically a cable (RCA or HDMI) from your laptop to the receiver.
> ...


Hi Philip,

Just to confirm this. If I'm using the UMIK mic once I say yes to 1 & 2 I can start measuring. NO need to do sound card caliration.

Thanks
Began


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Began said:


> Hi Philip,
> 
> Just to confirm this. If I'm using the UMIK mic once I say yes to 1 & 2 I can start measuring. NO need to do sound card caliration.
> 
> ...


Yes, check in "preferences" to make sure the mic calibration file is loaded as a precaution.
No *don't* calibrate the soundcard when using a laptop soundcard.

Did you get it from Cross - Spectrum?

*For SPL*
Check the file (mic calibration) and see if the Sens Factor (or similar) is on top of the file.
If not email Cross - Spectrum and ask him if there is this available. 
If you have a SPL meter you can do this with REW software.


----------



## Began (Oct 3, 2011)

Phillips said:


> Yes, check in "preferences" to make sure the mic calibration file is loaded as a precaution.
> No *don't* calibrate the soundcard when using a laptop soundcard.
> 
> Did you get it from Cross - Spectrum?
> ...


Yes, I get it from Cross Spectrum


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

swingin said:


> Just got my UMIK-1, trying to load cal files from a thumb drive into REW but it wont open, can someone direct me on how to do this? Thanks..


Copy and paste the mic calibration file/s onto the desktop (folder) then proceed. 
Is this what you mean?

If you are trying to load from the thumb drive and remove it you are effectively removing the data, it can't find it.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Phillips said:


> Copy and paste the mic calibration file/s onto the desktop (folder) then proceed.
> Is this what you mean?
> 
> If you are trying to load from the thumb drive and remove it you are effectively removing the data, it can't find it.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> The files are in a FRD format, do I need to change the file type?


No it should be fine.

BTW happy birthday, don't worry you will get up and started, just settings. 

I have red your other post, i think that most people use ASIO Drivers for HDMI, i use Java so i am not 100% sure.

You can download (free) ASIO4ALL drivers from their website.

Have a good one, concentrate on having a great birthday.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Phillips said:


> No it should be fine.
> 
> BTW happy birthday, don't worry you will get up and started, just settings.
> 
> ...


Again, Phillips, thank you. Looks like your the only one trying to help a person out, sadly.. Im beginning to wonder why im here, and not there.

Downloaded the ASOI drivers, but im still not getting enough sound to produce a usable cal file. I've turned the volume all the way up, subs and speakers. Like I said before, im sure it;s some setting in the laptop that im missing. Man I wish you had the same setup I have, lol.. :T


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Hopefully this hasn't been answered somewhere else, but which UMIK-1 calibration file do you use, the "Narrow Band Response" or "One Third Octave Band Response"? Do the 0, 45 and 90 selections of these files refer to the position of the microphone?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

LCSeminole said:


> Hopefully this hasn't been answered somewhere else, but which UMIK-1 calibration file do you use, the "Narrow Band Response" or "One Third Octave Band Response"? Do the 0, 45 and 90 selections of these files refer to the position of the microphone?


Hi
I used the Narrow Band Response. I recall that was recommended by CSL in their PDF file came with the mic.
Yes the 0 45 90 refer to the mic position. I do room measurements using REW so I point the mic directly at the speakers from my listening position. So that is the 0 position.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Phillips said:


> Yes, check in "preferences" to make sure the mic calibration file is loaded as a precaution.
> No *don't* calibrate the soundcard when using a laptop soundcard.
> 
> Did you get it from Cross - Spectrum?
> ...


You can also go to the Minidsp site and look up the cal file for your SN. Then copy and paste the Sens factor line to the top line of the CSL cal file.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Dwight Angus said:


> Hi
> I used the Narrow Band Response. I recall that was recommended by CSL in their PDF file came with the mic.
> Yes the 0 45 90 refer to the mic position. I do room measurements using REW so I point the mic directly at the speakers from my listening position. So that is the 0 position.


Thank you for verifying mic angle position. I looked at the .pdf file Cross Spectrum Labs sent me, the "Microphone Frequency Response Measurement Report" and it was of no help in this matter. I have however just run REW on my dual SVS PB12-Plus Subwoofers, and next the rest of the front stage and surrounds. This REW is quite amazing!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Keeps us updated... I am looking foward to getting a UMIK


----------



## jcisbig (Feb 10, 2011)

I got my UMIK-1 over the weekend!


----------



## jcisbig (Feb 10, 2011)

I should have some measurements up and available soon, as well as some questions!

Here we go:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/69963-1st-attempt-using-rew-umik-1-eq-subwoofer.html#post640858


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

jcisbig said:


> I got my UMIK-1 over the weekend!


I really need to get mine ordered.... I have no data on my speakers.


----------



## PMilimetr (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello,
I am newbie here. I done some measurements with REW using Radio Shack SPL meter.
Now I got UMIK-1 microphone.

I am using REW 5.0 beta 17 for Windows.

The question is - can I use Soundcard loop setting along with UMIK microphone?

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought that was a good reason to get the UMIK... no loopback needed?


----------



## jcisbig (Feb 10, 2011)

PMilimetr,

The UMIK-1 is super easy to use with REW all by itself. Why do you want to use a feedback loop?

1) Open REW
2) Plug UMIK-1 in
3) Select the calibration file
4) Good to go!


----------



## PMilimetr (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for the imputs. 

I use REW to check acustics with my stereo system that works only in analog domain (no HDMI input). 
I am using external soundcard Behringer UCA202 with my laptop. 
I use only left chanel card output with mono signal, then Y spliter to feed both hanel of my preamplifier. 

I thought that loop a right unused channel of the soundcard will yield to beter accuracy results. 

If I am wrong, please correct me. 
Thank you!


----------



## jcisbig (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not enough of an expert to answer your questions, so I'll have to leave that for someone else to take care of! Sorry!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

When using the UMIK-1 the soundcard is only used for output, input comes from the UMIK-1. There is nowhere to connect a loopback to.


----------

